# Helpful herbs for goats?



## HeavenViewRanch (Feb 21, 2015)

I am planning on raising my animals including my goats a completely organic diet including any medical treatments they may need. So what would be some useful herbs to have on hand? And what do you use for a dewormer? I know a lot of you are going to say fiasco farms or fir meadows dewormers but I want to know exactly what I am feeding and they wont divulge ingredients. 

And yes I know modern medicine seems to be wonderful but let me raise my animals and you can raise yours


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you on Facebook? I believe the group "Totally Natural Groups" has some recipes in the group files etc.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

HeavenViewRanch said:


> I am planning on raising my animals including my goats a completely organic diet including any medical treatments they may need. So what would be some useful herbs to have on hand? And what do you use for a dewormer? I know a lot of you are going to say fiasco farms or fir meadows dewormers but I want to know exactly what I am feeding and they wont divulge ingredients.


*Garlic* is great herb to have on hand, though it's best fresh, and finely chopped. Garlic is antiviral, and great for colds, the flu, de-worming and more.
*Echinacea* is a good immune boaster, and is easy to grow.
*Cayenne* is THE FIRST AID herb. IT stops bleeding, gets the heart going, can halt shock, ease heart problems and more! It's amazing.
*Lemon Balm* is a relaxing herb, along with calming the stomach.
*Coltsfoot* is great for the lungs, and helps with coughs.
*Oregano* is an anti-bacterial, super for fending off illnesses.
*Comfrey* heals skin, bones, cuts and more. It is also full of minerals.
*Parsley* is high in calcium, and great for the reproductive system.
*Calendula* is anti-inflammatory and heals skin. Plus a host of other benefits.
*Apple Cider Vinegar* is full of minerals as well. Potassium being a main one. Pregnant animals need that mineral for uterine muscles.

I'll try come back and list more herbs later  This thread is about herbs as well.

I would HIGHLY recommend Fir Meadow's Kat Drovdahl's "The accessible pet, equine and livestock herbal" to you. It's full of information on how to use herbs with basically any animal.

I use Fir Meadow's DeWorm A and am quite happy with it. I would list the ingredients here, but since they don't list them I'm afraid I can't either  But I can tell you it's only herbs, absolutely no fillers. Kat also doesn't use commercially grown herbs either.
I am considering coming up with my own dewormer recipe, since ordering from the states gets really expensive 
http://www.thegoatspot.net//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## HeavenViewRanch (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks cedar point kikos and salteylove I actually just joined today great tips and people


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

When I was on Pinterest I found this recipe for homemade goat dewormer.
8 oz coconut oil
25 drops Rosemary essential oil 
25 drops oregano essential oil

It's great because apparently worms can't build an immunity to essential oils!


----------



## HeavenViewRanch (Feb 21, 2015)

I wonder if I can do it with just the herbs I don't like to consume EO's


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

I just noticed last night while browsing Amazon for the Special Prime event today, that they have a book on Herbs for Healthy Livestock. Can't remember the exact name, but thought it might be a good one to have on hand for future use. Might be helpful to you. I made an excel file for my rabbits and herb uses...pretty sure most of the herbs can be used for all animals the same way. I'll try to post it. Need to go find it again! :crazy:


----------



## FloatnRockRanch (Feb 7, 2015)

FloatnRockRanch said:


> I just noticed last night while browsing Amazon for the Special Prime event today, that they have a book on Herbs for Healthy Livestock. Can't remember the exact name, but thought it might be a good one to have on hand for future use. Might be helpful to you. I made an excel file for my rabbits and herb uses...pretty sure most of the herbs can be used for all animals the same way. I'll try to post it. Need to go find it again! :crazy:


Well guess I can't post it. The file is too big to post here. :grin:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

clementegal said:


> When I was on Pinterest I found this recipe for homemade goat dewormer.
> 8 oz coconut oil
> 25 drops Rosemary essential oil
> 25 drops oregano essential oil
> ...


Oregano itself, not just the oil, is also good for goats. Artemisia annua (Sweet Annie) is good too and safer than artemisia absinthium (wormwood.)

http://www.ars.usda.gov/pandp/people/publications.htm?personid=34667


----------



## SingingBullRanch (Sep 11, 2016)

Cedar Point Kikos, could you help a newbie out and offer some advice on how you would feed this to the goats? Roughly how much per goat for the herbs you have listed, especially the garlic, echinacea, coltsfoot and oregano?

Thank you!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I use land of havilah herbal wormer..and DoTerra essential oils to worm my goats, particularly oregano..wild orange, lemongrass and Digestzen..i add lemon for anemia and clove in unbred goats...i feed fresh whole garlic daily to then to booste immune system..we feed kelp mixed with vitaherbs, bringam tea and pumpkin seed powder blend as my loose mineral...
Im pretty sure LOH will sell you bulk herbs to blend your own parasite formula


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

"The Herbal Handbook for Farm and Stable" written by Juliette de Bairacli Levy is a book for herbal remedies. I haven't used any of the remedies, so I don't know the legitimacy of them, but if it's something you're interested in, you could probably order it on Amazon!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

It depends on the goats size  there is a thread about herbs and goats. Will see if i can find it.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

I just bumped the thread i mentioned. It's called how do you use herbs q/a for beginners and experienced


----------

